# Overclock G4 AGP



## Onmac (21 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous !  

J'ai un Powermac G4 AGP à 400Mhz et j'ai quelques questions sur l'overclocking:

1) Es ce que l'overclock modifie réellement la vitesse ou juste les chiffres dans "A propos de ce Mac" ? 

2) Quel est le mieux entre overclocking du processeur et celui du bus ? :mouais:

3) Quels en sont les risques ? :rateau:

4) Comment faire un overclocking ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## iMacounet (21 Septembre 2011)

G4 400Mhz -> Bus à 100Mhz

La fréquence du processeur s'en voit modifiée! 

Ou alors tu achète une carte processeur 466 ou 533Mhz et tu overclocke uniquement le Bus de la carte mère de 100 à 133 Mhz.


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2011)

Franchement tu crois vraiment que passer un vieux G4 de plus de 10 ans de 400 à 533 MHz va changer ta perception de ses capacités. :rateau: 
Donc à moins de faire cela pour la beauté du geste électronique, si tu trouves qu'il rame trop, change de machine


----------



## Onmac (22 Septembre 2011)

@iMacounet, et si j'overclock le bus 100Mhz et le processeur 533Mhz, j'aurais un gain de puissance ? 

@ntx: Je sais qu'il faudrait que je change mais pour du surf de base, Mail, iTunes etc, c'est bien. Oui, sinon j'ai un MacBook Pro i7 pour toshop et compagnie


----------



## christophe2312boulot (22 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai un Powermac G4 AGP à 400Mhz et j'ai quelques questions sur l'overclocking:
> 
> ...



Pas de quoi


----------



## didgar (22 Septembre 2011)

Salut !

L'overclock modifie vraiment la vitesse de la machine mais c'est plus pour le fun qu'autre chose surtout pour une machine de cette génération !

Si tu modifies la vitesse du bus 100 => 133 mhz il te faudra mettre de la pc133, du fait du coef multiplicateur défini sur la carte proc, celui-ci va tourner à 533 mhz ... 9 chances sur 10 pour que la machine ne boote pas ;-) Il te faudra donc modifier le coef pour le passer de 4 à 3,5 => 466 Mhz

L'autre alternative, laisser le bus à 100mhz et overclocké le proc ( coef multiplicateur à 4,5 au lieu de 4 ) pour arriver à 450 mhz ou carrément 5 pour arriver à 500 Mhz.

Les "risques" : si ton proc est équipé d'un cache L2, sur certaines opérations ça peut ... planter ! J'avais le cas sur une machine qui ne me servait qu'à faire des exports vidéo 

Les risques physiques : endommager les "pastilles" sur la carte proc et ne plus pouvoir faire machine arrière ! Quand tu fais ça, mieux vaut être tranquille, à la lumière, avoir les bons outils, de la pâte thermique de bonne qualité etc ...

Sinon je vends ça => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130578294129 

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (22 Septembre 2011)

Tout cuit dans le bec avec Didgar ! 

Pour moi qui n'est pas un pro en soudure, je préfère laisser de coté


----------

